# Anyone Know What's Going On With Owwm.org And Vintagemachinery.org?



## CluelessNewB (Nov 3, 2016)

Both owwm.org and VintageMachinery.org sites have been down for the past few days.  Does anyone know what's up?


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Nov 3, 2016)

someone unplugged the servers?

greg


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 4, 2016)

Well someone must have plugged it back in, it's up now.


----------

